# wappenrock des lichtbringers



## Chaosolli (2. April 2010)

mal eine frage. wo gibt es diesen wappenrock ??

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52252#criteria


oder war das auch wieder nur nen aprillscherz ??


----------



## Greuliro (2. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich aus dem TradingCardGame


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. April 2010)

Greuliro schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aus dem TradingCardGame



Denk ich auch, die meisten lila Wappenröcke sind aus TCG aber bin trotzdem skeptisch, da die eigentlich nie ne gelbe Schrift drunter haben


----------



## NewRagnar24X (2. April 2010)

LOL das ist aus Herr der Ringe teil 2, wo sone elbe den frodo das licht gibt, sagt die genau den gelben satz der unten in gelb da steht xD


----------



## Eltoro73 (2. April 2010)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> LOL das ist aus Herr der Ringe teil 2, wo sone elbe den frodo das licht gibt, sagt die genau den gelben satz der unten in gelb da steht xD



Genau. Mit diesem "Licht" kämpft er und/oder Sam gegen so eine riesige Spinne ^^


----------



## Alux (2. April 2010)

Ich habe mal den verrückten Einfall das der Wappenrock was mit dem LichKing zu tun hat.


----------



## ercvomnil (2. April 2010)

Gab es da nicht einen Erfolg für den 25 hero? Wo man auch den Titel Lichtbringer bekam?
mfg erc


----------



## Morcan (2. April 2010)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> LOL das ist aus Herr der Ringe teil 2, wo sone elbe den frodo das licht gibt, sagt die genau den gelben satz der unten in gelb da steht xD






Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Genau. Mit diesem "Licht" kämpft er und/oder Sam gegen so eine riesige Spinne ^^



Das sind nicht einfach "sone elbe" und "so eine riesige Spinne" >.<... das sind Galadriel und Kankra *gnarf*


----------



## Glomslín (2. April 2010)

ja alles schön und gut ABER auf den Wappenrock ist eine Silberne Hand zusehen 

und nun ratet mal wer der Chef der Silbernen Hand war.................Richtig: Uther Lichtbringer

ich glaube mit HdR hat nix zutun


----------



## schäubli (2. April 2010)

WILL ICH HABEN! ^^


----------



## schäubli (2. April 2010)

http://www.wow-nimbert.de/2010/03/01/patch-3-3-3-wappenrock/


----------



## Allaia (2. April 2010)

ercvomnil schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht einen Erfolg für den 25 hero? Wo man auch den Titel Lichtbringer bekam?
> mfg erc



Ich glaube der Titel den du meinst heißt "Licht des Morgens" - Paragon haben den ja schon, kann man auch im arsenak nachschauen

würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn es den wappenrock dazu gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (2. April 2010)

Allaia schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Titel den du meinst heißt "Licht des Morgens" - Paragon haben den ja schon, kann man auch im arsenak nachschauen
> 
> würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn es den wappenrock dazu gäbe
> 
> ...


Dass der Wappenrock dann aber BoE ist, würde mich persönlich sehr wundern. 

MfG

PS: Des Filmzitat aus Herr der Ringe is bisschen Länger
"... und dir Frodo Beutlin, schenke ich das Licht Earendils, unseres geliebten Sterns. Möge es dir ein Licht sein an dunklen Orten, wenn alle anderen Lichter ausgehn ..." 
Könnte abgeleitet sein, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## sorahn (2. April 2010)

Stimmt, ist beim Anlegen gebunden...sehr zweifelhaft, da der sofort im nächstbesten AH landen würde Ôo.
Denke zumindest nicht, dass er beim Lichking (25er heroisch) dropt, da gibts ja bereits die Zügel von Unbesiegbar.


----------



## Rikkui (2. April 2010)

Kann jemand ein pic von dem mount vom lichking posten?


----------



## TheDoggy (2. April 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Könnte abgeleitet sein, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


Weil Eiskronenzita bzw diverse Gebäude in Eiskrone ja garnich von HdR abgeleitet sind... ^^

Edit: @ Rikkui: http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/lich-king-25-heroic-world-first-kill-by-paragon/ Da gibts nen ganzes Vid


----------



## Revgamer (2. April 2010)

den bekommt man doch wenn man alle anderen Wappenröcke hat oder?


----------



## TheDoggy (2. April 2010)

Revgamer schrieb:


> den bekommt man doch wenn man alle anderen Wappenröcke hat oder?


Das ist der Wappenrock des Erfolgreichen, den du meinst imo.
Oder gibts nach 25 noch nen Erfolg? o_O


----------



## Erlasto (2. April 2010)

ICh denke mal das bekommt man nachdem man 25 Lichking hero gekillt hat!! Weil Paragon hat ja dort den Titel "Licht des Morgens" bekommen. ICh denke das hat was mit dem zu tun!!


----------



## TheDoggy (2. April 2010)

Erlasto schrieb:


> ICh denke mal das bekommt man nachdem man 25 Lichking hero gekillt hat!! Weil Paragon hat ja dort den Titel "Licht des Morgens" bekommen. ICh denke das hat was mit dem zu tun!!


Man bekommt nen Titel, die Chance auf das Pony und soll dann noch nen Wappenrock kriegen, der nichtmal Seelengebunden ist? Makes no Sense.


----------



## Nexus.X (2. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> *Weil Eiskronenzita bzw diverse Gebäude in Eiskrone ja garnich von HdR abgeleitet sind... ^^*
> 
> Edit: @ Rikkui: http://www.mmo-champ...ill-by-paragon/ Da gibts nen ganzes Vid


Man wird doch noch hoffen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ich den Spruch auf dem Wappenrock ziemlich bescheiden umformuliert finde, wenn er daher abgeleitet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (2. April 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/authenticator-accounts-hacked-icc-quests-crimson-deathcharger/

Der Wappenrock ist also mit dem LK 25er hero verknüpft. Invisicble droppt glaub zu 100% oder wie das war.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. April 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champ...n-deathcharger/
> 
> Der Wappenrock ist also mit dem LK 25er hero verknüpft. Invisicble droppt glaub zu 100% oder wie das war.



Ja Ivincible droppt zu 100% auf HC. 
Vielleicht bekommt man den Wappenrock nach dem Kill per Post oder so.


----------



## lenzia (4. Juni 2010)

also der pala oder der warri mit der axt tötet lk auf norm oder hero in 25 dan kan er die kiste looten da sindrine sind dan quest items drine für  Zügel des scharlachroten Todesstreitrosses Sylvanas' Spieluhr Wappenrock des Lichtbringers und so weiter !!


----------



## Cazor (4. Juni 2010)

lenzia schrieb:


> also der pala oder der warri mit der axt tötet lk auf norm oder hero in 25 dan kan er die kiste looten da sindrine sind dan quest items drine für Zügel des scharlachroten Todesstreitrosses Sylvanas' Spieluhr Wappenrock des Lichtbringers und so weiter !!


jepp


----------



## Shadria (4. Juni 2010)

Der Wappenrock ist eine Questbelohung:



> *Quest -* *The Lightbringer's Redemption*
> *Reward -* *Tabard of the Lightbringer*
> *Description*
> Arthas... Alas, hero of Azeroth. You give me a greater gift than you know. Long have I struggled to forgive the prince for his terrible transgressions. My soul has been wracked with unbearable anxiety, dark thoughts, distancing me from the light. I recall clearly... the gleam of pride in his eye as he stood before me, eager to defeat the enemies of the light... eager to defend his people, no matter the cost. It is this memory of Arthas that I choose to keep in my heart. I shall always be in your debt, friend. Thank you.



Quelle: mmo-champion


----------



## Aleonia (4. Juni 2010)

Ist der nicht von den Shadowmourne Questreihe? Würde ich eher sagen....


----------



## Gnomagia (4. Juni 2010)

Wer Schattengram trägt und Arthas legt erhält ne Kiste,in dem u.a das Ding drin ist.


----------



## dudubaum (4. Juni 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den verrückten Einfall das der Wappenrock was mit dem LichKing zu tun hat.



das glaub ich auch ;DD


----------



## heiduei (4. Juni 2010)

Da gibt es etwas tolles, das nennt sich buffed Datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da geht man einfach unten auf den Reiter : "Behlonung für" und schon weiß man alles darüber ^^


----------



## TheGui (5. Juni 2010)

Der erste LK Kill (auch nonhero) nach erhallten der Axt bringt diesen Extraloot

Diese können und werden in den meisten Raids/Gilden verteilt. 
(Wie ist der Gilde überlassen) 

*Die "Funitems" + dazugehörigen Quests gibts also jeweils nur 1x pro Legendary Axt!
*
Is also scheiße selten da sie normalerweise an die Spieler gehen die die höchste Teilnahmequote haben.*
*In randomraids also nicht zu bekommen und Fals (Was ich bezweifle) Jemand das Q Item verkaufen darf würde es eine extremst horrende Summe kosten!


----------



## Ushapti (5. Juni 2010)

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt wie lange es dauerte bis endlich mal jemand die korrekte Antwort geben konnte... aber hey, is ja nicht so das es auf mmo und selbst hier auf buffed schon rauf und runter geschrieben wurde was das neue legendary noch so für schmanckerl liefert... *rolleyes*


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (5. Juni 2010)

ich mein den gabs schonmal damals als bc eröffnet hat^^ und zwar hast da glaube ich ne vorquest gemacht und auf einmal hatteste den dann wenn du draufklickst auf den wappenrock kommt so ne holy explosion ähnlich wie das bomben vom mage nur halt holy^^ und machen tut das gar nix^^ also kein schaden oder so^^ hat mein schurke noch auf der bank liegen wenn das der ist den ich meine^^


----------



## Freelancer (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn jemand im raid die shadowmourne axt trägt dropt es beim Lichking. offiziell bestätigt: http://www.mmo-champ...e-posts-comics/

Wenn Sie den Lich-König zu töten mit einem Spieler der die Shadowmourne im RAID trägt, erhalten Sie ein zusätzliches Element - *Unversiegelte Chest*. Nach der Brust zu bringen Darion er es öffnen und lassen Sie bringen die Gegenstände zurück zu ihren jeweiligen Eigentümern Ihre Belohnungen:


*Zügel des Crimson Deathcharger* - Ein brandneues mount, der aussieht wie der Death Knight's Klasse montieren.
*Muradin's Favor* - Ein 10-Minuten-Frost Dwarf Transformation.
*Jaina's Locket* - Ein Portal nach Dalaran auf einem 1-Stunden Abklingzeit, haben Sie endlich Ihr eigener Tasche Magier!
*Wappenrock der Lichtbringer* - Ein Wappenrock mit einem sehr glänzend auf-use-Effekt.
*Sylvanas 'Music Box* - Eine Spieluhr spielt, dass *Wehklagen der Hochgeborenen*.


----------



## _Flare_ (5. Juni 2010)

Negativ, das Ding bekommt ein Spieler der mit Shadowmourne den Lichking Hero (25) gekillt hat - dieser Wappenrock, einige Fun-Items und ein Mount sind da zu ergattern - diese sind auch nicht seelengebunden und können somit an Freunde/Raidmitglieder weitergegeben werden.


----------



## arkono (5. Juni 2010)

Also, wie schon beschrieben, das ist die q belohnung die man bekommt wenn man mit shadowmoure lk im 25 er bezwingt dabei spielt es keine rolle ob es 25 hc oder non hero ist


----------

